# New Tica rods



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I saw some new Tica surf rods the other day, UKGA (TC1). They are a step down in price from the TC2 rods and have a shrink wrap handle and a blank that feels like an Airwave blank. Has any one used these rods.....what did you think?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a 10' UKGA Tica "Surge" 3-8oz, and have held the 8' and 9'.

I like the way the rod feels, it's much stiffer than the Airwave IMO. It is my go-to rod for throwing big bait with 6oz of lead or less. Plenty of backbone and has landed several sharks in the 6' range and a 76" wingspan ray.

The reel seat is kind of odd, in that it has no plastic to guard the reel feet. The reel gets scuffed from the straight metal seat. The guides are also not underwrapped, if that matters to you. The x-flock handle also has no padding under the wrap, which makes it a little less comfortable to fight with.

Let me know if you have any other questions or want some close-up pics or anything.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> I have a 10' UKGA Tica "Surge" 3-8oz, and have held the 8' and 9'.
> 
> I like the way the rod feels, it's much stiffer than the Airwave IMO. It is my go-to rod for throwing big bait with 6oz of lead or less. Plenty of backbone and has landed several sharks in the 6' range and a 76" wingspan ray.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton. Do you like it better than an airwave?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I do. I think the Airwaves are too soft or "noodly".

But that's personal preference really. Some people like softer rods, but I prefer stiffer rods. 

I recently got a 8' Okuma EVX because I couldn't find a second SeaStriker KBR 8' (which I love), and even though I haven't fished it yet, I think it's a great rod for the money. IM8, so basically solid graphite, which makes it light and stiff. Fuji seat, PacBay guides, padded x-flock handle and foregrip. Overall nicer fit & finish than the Surge, and in the same price range. I'm not sure what all sizes/ratings they come in though; what are you looking to buy?

I have all three (10' Tica, 12' Airwave, 8' Okuma) at home and can provide quality pics of any or all later this afternoon if you want.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> I have all three (10' Tica, 12' Airwave, 8' Okuma) at home and can provide quality pics of any or all later this afternoon if you want.


I am looking for an 8' to match with a 4000 battle. I want it to be a light metal/bait rod.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I got the Okuma EVx 8' for $71 shipped from amazon.


----------



## barclayrl (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the 8Ft Surge (Less than 2OZ) spinner and have it on a Diawa 4000 Series reel and it is very fun to fish with. Its not a high end rod but its also no ugly stick.. LOL


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I considered getting one of those, but i like to be able to really sling a 2oz and small baits for big pomps, and was afraid it would be at the upper end of the rod's ability.


----------

